
Elon Musk Says Tesla Is Working on a James Bond-Style Submarine Car - totaldude87
https://futurism.com/the-byte/tesla-james-bond-submarine-car
======
tim333
He didn't actually say they are working on one. He said:

>"It’s funny you should mention that," Musk said when asked about making an
aquatic car according to electrek.co. "We do actually have a design for a
submarine car, like the one from The Spy Who Loved Me – the Lotus that sort of
turns into a sub."

implying someone had done a design at some point in the past (from
[https://www.esquire.com/uk/latest-news/a27939112/elon-
musks-...](https://www.esquire.com/uk/latest-news/a27939112/elon-musks-tesla-
has-designed-a-bond-style-submarine-car/))

------
Chazprime
_He did however admit that the market for an amphibious Tesla “would be small.
Small, but enthusiastic.”_

I’m not sure ventures like this are the best thing to bolster their bottom
line, but at the same time I’m dying to see what comes of this.

------
hsnewman
Didn't he already try building a sub and fail (trying to save the kids trapped
in a underwater cave)?

------
totaldude87
Where does he stop?

~~~
DeonPenny
The man that wants to go to mars so built a space company, worried about
climate change so made an EV company, got angered by LA traffic so made a
drilling company, was worried about AI so made a Brain-computer interface
company.

Water car, yes water car is where he stops.

